# ITB Kit??



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Follow Extrudabody on facebook for updated info on the progress. Also working to make these fit cars with the power steering pump problem. :thumbup:

Extrudabody


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Me too i helped!:wave:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

In for the updates.This will be sweet. :beer::beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

if this actually happens i forsee alot of 2.5s rollin around, sounding very loud n nasty n makin everyone wonder what the hell is under the hood haha. im in if the price is reasonable.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Ya what's the price point going to be? $2K? They'd sound amazing but I'd have a tough time justifying the price over a snail kit if it's more than that. I know NLS did a one-off for a customer scca racer that made around 30hp iirc -- wonder what that guy paid (A LOT haha).

Always cool to see developments like this for the 2.5L. I've heard ITB's on an S2000 f20c @ wot/~9000rpm and felt like I need a smoke after that experience


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Ya what's the price point going to be? $2K? They'd sound amazing but I'd have a tough time justifying the price over a snail kit if it's more than that. I know NLS did a one-off for a customer scca racer that made around 30hp iirc -- wonder what that guy paid (A LOT haha).
> 
> Always cool to see developments like this for the 2.5L. I've heard ITB's on an S2000 f20c @ wot/~9000rpm and felt like I need a smoke after that experience


Price is TBD.

IIRC the NLS ITB car made around 230hp, but had more area under the curve than a turbo car. But NLS would be the one to comment on the later questions.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

In for details and price.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

There are two options on the table, one that would require megasquirt / sem/ and one that would most likely be a "chip tune" or flash from one of the majors, the later being one that would work with DBW but be a little more costly?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Sub'd.

This with cams..:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Sub'd.
> 
> This with cams..:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Buddy and I were discussing this yesterday. This with cams, this with supercharger, cams with supercharger, all three. Imagine what it would sound like, so sick.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

This with turbo and cams?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Buddy and I were discussing this yesterday. This with cams, this with supercharger, cams with supercharger, all three. Imagine what it would sound like, so sick.


yeah man, if $$$ were no limit, id take those three over a turbocharger anyday. my problem is that tuning wise its impossible to make any power past 6850 rpm on the 2009+(mainly MAP based cars and most ecu's with the p/s pump on top).

until a tuner can get the new ecu's to rev higher i dont see a point in me spending $$ towards NA when im getting stopped short of the powerband, i need to get at least 7500ish rpm to see real power. lucky to you guys with the older models.



DerekH said:


> This with turbo and cams?


:thumbup:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

DerekH said:


> This with turbo and cams?


I don't know if would be worth doing ITBs and a turbo. With enough money and know how it can be done but for the money it might not be worth it.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> yeah man, if $$$ were no limit, id take those three over a turbocharger anyday. my problem is that tuning wise its impossible to make any power past 6850 rpm on the 2009+(mainly MAP based cars and most ecu's with the p/s pump on top).
> 
> until a tuner can get the new ecu's to rev higher i dont see a point in me spending $$ towards NA when im getting stopped short of the powerband, i need to get at least 7500ish rpm to see real power. lucky to you guys with the older models.
> 
> ...


Could you get an older ecu and have immob defeated and then add a maf? I mean, haven't some guys with the timing chain problems changed to new engines then done immob defeat and run it with a maf?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Could you get an older ecu and have immob defeated and then add a maf? I mean, haven't some guys with the timing chain problems changed to new engines then done immob defeat and run it with a maf?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


hmm..good point, idk.:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cams and turbo would result in a VERY lag-less, responsive set up...

did i mention the power?

i would gladly dyno tune this with UM... as per the RPM issue, its on the works!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sub'd


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

issues....

-DBW setup.
-custom tune.
-need plentum for maf cars.
-exturbabody.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

This is true...


----------



## Monkeyslord1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm very interested to see how this would make the car sound, I read a different thread on the itb's on the 5 cylinders yesterday and I started to look up on YouTube different vids of the old quattro's with itb's and they sound sick... Definitely going to keep and eye on this thread... Might be something added to my car in the future. Le me know if you need an extra car to test it on


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> issues....


Sadly, I think the biggest issue for you is going to be that you could have made some real money off of your kit had you kept your designs and offered them for sale to other customers. You could have even sold your kit with a 4-6 week delivery schedule like most of the turbocharger kits out for these cars. 

I've made similar decisions in my own carreer, and I still kick myself for a couple of them. Thing is, unless you've got a contract preventing you from producing a second copy of your own designs, you could concevably still sell an ITB kit. Chris tuned your design once, and it's not like y'all don't get along well enough to figure out a way that you both profit.



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> -DBW setup.


Just a servo connected to a sensor, but you know that as well as anyone else here. Might take a daisy chain of five servos and a signal booster if there isn't enough juice, but that's not too dificult.




nothing-leaves-stock said:


> -custom tune


All it takes is one car to go first with this particular kit. Just like every other commercially availible mod. Non issue.



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> need plentum for maf cars.


This guy also sells CF plenums. Non issue. BTW, anyone wanting to keep their emissions systems will want a plenum too --I wouldn't recommend just tapping one runner so that one or two cylinders get all the gunk.



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> -exturbabody.


Just to make sure that I'm not missing some jargon term I googled this. The one result was this thread, but it offered to respell "exturbabody" as "Extrudabody". 

Do you have a beef with Extrudabody? I've had several friends put them on Ford Zetecs, and they're frigging great ITBs. I was actually debating putting them on my brother in law's Zx2 b/c this kit is highly recommended inside of Ford tuning circles.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, you have knowledge and answers.for everything! I applaud you, sir.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Wow, you have knowledge and answers.for everything! I applaud you, sir.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Smarter than Jeff, josh, issam, and Chris combined. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> Wow, you have knowledge and answers.for everything! I applaud you, sir.


Best pop you back into the ignore list. Not that you do anything but parrot anyways.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Smarter than Jeff, josh, issam, and Chris combined.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


And a few others... And while I don't get along with some people, I do acknowledge who knows what... Lol, this guy is simply more knowledgeable than everyone! So much that he has mental conversations without the other person being aware.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> And a few others... And while I don't get along with some people, I do acknowledge who knows what... Lol, this guy is simply more knowledgeable than everyone! So much that he has mental conversations without the other person being aware.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Word. Looks like bob wants a itb, supercharged, oem turbo setup on his TTRS motor swap. Should be a great build thread opcorn:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> And a few others... And while I don't get along with some people, I do acknowledge who knows what... Lol, this guy is simply more knowledgeable than everyone! So much that he has mental conversations without the other person being aware.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Well I figure those guys have real credibility, being that they all work for/own shops that do true custom work. You and me and everyone else here are just faceless names behind our keyboards of hate. Ahaha. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Can you put me on that lost too? Since I can't be of help to you since you know everything already. I'm sure issam. Jeff and others will think the same. By I won't speak for them. 

Merry Christmas all.... Cheers. Josh


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Can you put me on that lost too? Since I can't be of help to you since you know everything already. I'm sure issam. Jeff and others will think the same. By I won't speak for them.
> 
> Merry Christmas all.... Cheers. Josh


What i don't get is why you're bashing a product you could have been the one to release. Sounds like sour grapes TBH. 

Personally I think you're pissed off b/c everyone here is following this other guy's work and several people are going to buy it. You could still upstage him by releasing your product, but instead you'd rather insult me for saying so. Sour grapes.

I really do hope you have a Merry Christmas. Go for a drive!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> What i don't get is why you're bashing a product you could have been the one to release. Sounds like sour grape TBH.


Lol... You are a star... I don't even know what to say...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> Lol... You are a star... I don't even know what to say...







Because rappers. because rappers.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Ha. Ok man. We are a shop. Not a production or product or kit making/selling place. We do the installs. Fab work and one off bits. I never ever want to do kits. Our itb project was the 1st and only to date.... It was made as a one off setup for that car. Not a production part. 

The things you write don't make any sence. The ideas you have are fine but bashing people that know or have done things before.... Proves you need to sit back and listen more. 

I've talked to these guys about the issues we ran into so they can work around or plan for the issues ahead of time so we could be helpful with the R&D we already did on a itb 2.5. The throttle act is the biggest hurdle and will be here too. It not just a single motor setup. If you'd do your research or maybe just make another thread to "ask"(then fight the answer) you'd know the 2.5l tb has dual tps's. can't handle pressure(push or pull) and shuts off when it gets pressure. 

Also. Just like turbo kits. Cams. Sri. Supercharger kits... Everyone wants wants wants... We all make them, not many buy. Same Will happen here. I hope that can get a complete kit made for cheap. 

Doesn't matter. By the info. Ideas and thread you've posted.... You won't listen anyways. It's fine.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bobsuncle said:


> Because rappers. because rappers.


Motion to ban?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Motion to ban?


I second the motion. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

x100000


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Ha. Ok man. We are a shop. Not a production or product or kit making/selling place. We do the installs. Fab work and one off bits. I never ever want to do kits. Our itb project was the 1st and only to date.... It was made as a one off setup for that car. Not a production part.
> 
> The things you write don't make any sence. The ideas you have are fine but bashing people that know or have done things before.... Proves you need to sit back and listen more.
> 
> ...


You don't actually have to have stock on hand. Sell it with 4-6 week lead tine and produce it on demand. You've already got the design, so sell it. That's all I've said on that one. You're not out any money since your R&D was funded.

As for the rest, you have a point. I've been an *******, and even if I feel justified, I've still been an *******.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Missing my point. We are not and done want to be a kit building shop. Not at all. Weather it's a stocked part or a lead time order. Not happening. We are one offs and installs. Ill let the kits and products to other places.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

bobsuncle said:


> You don't actually have to have stock on hand. Sell it with 4-6 week lead tine and produce it on demand. You've already got the design, so sell it. That's all I've said on that one. You're not out any money since your R&D was funded.
> 
> As for the rest, you have a point. I've been an *******, and even if I feel justified, I've still been an *******.


I think you are clueless, and I'm glad you are not my uncle.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Missing my point. We are not and done want to be a kit building shop. Not at all. Weather it's a stocked part or a lead time order. Not happening. We are one offs and installs. Ill let the kits and products to other places.


Are you a "been there, done that" sort? If so, I can respect that. I get bored easily myself.

Though, you do have an online store full of products. Its a bit disjointed logic, but the stuff you sell in your eshop is small enough I can see why you'd see it differently.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

the bits we sell in house are machined bits, not involved kits, software etc. kits require jigs, many pieces, ordering from many companies to stock the complete setup etc. thats not for us as of now.

yes i like once and done for custom parts/builds...not resell stuff.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Josh has put me on the right path we will be working with the brits!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Josh has put me on the right path we will be working with the brits!


:thumbup: trust me. they are mint...good guys and worth using. promise


----------

